
Ask HN: Does your organization have a handbook? - Kinrany
GitLab has a handbook [1] which describes virtually all of their internal processes.<p>I wonder how many organizations use a similar approach.<p>I also wonder if anyone tried starting their handbook by just cloning parts of GitLab&#x27;s handbook. Sharing processes between organizations would be interesting.<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;about.gitlab.com&#x2F;handbook&#x2F;
======
7373737373
I collected a few links here (mostly German):

How institutions achieve independence from the individual
[https://github.com/void4/notes/issues/55](https://github.com/void4/notes/issues/55)

------
znq
Yes! [https://mobilejazz.com/company-handbook-
pdf/](https://mobilejazz.com/company-handbook-pdf/) (free to download)

------
Kinrany
Recent discussion of GitLab's handbook:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22426616](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22426616)

------
sqs
Yes:
[https://about.sourcegraph.com/handbook](https://about.sourcegraph.com/handbook)

------
giantg2
I think a lot of companies use their intranet site as their handbook.

~~~
Kinrany
My previous company had a wiki for that. But it was very high-level and hard
to navigate: you couldn't drop into a project, read the docs and start
contributing.

That company was not exactly representative, but I assume having comprehensive
documentation that can be used for self-onboarding is rare.

~~~
giantg2
Yeah, the intranet site is more like a company handbook for HR and general
policies (not that they follow them).

The technical documents are a mess. Whe have 3 different systems that they
might be in. I recently changed teams (and stacks) and there was no training,
no real documentation, and just overall sucks.

